# Nat's Mats- Feedback on product.



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I saw an ad at Entry Express for Nat's Mats, which are mats for dog boxes. Anyone who has used these mats what do you think of these?


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Nat's Mats*

I have Nat's Mats in my dog's wire crates. The mats are easy to clean, and have held up well for 3 years. I like them.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

I've put wet dogs in a plastic Pet-Mate kennel with one of the Nat's Mats on the floor and, an hour later, the dog was clean and dry. All the moisture and dirt goes under the mat. I love them. They'd be a bargain at twice the price.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I have two of the hard rubber version: one in my indoor wet dog and puppy containment crate and another that spent the season on my blind's dog stand, so they'd not have to lay in cold water. Only had 'em since late last summer, but am pleased so far.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

I have 4 in my pet mate kennels, they work great, easy to clean and keeps your dog dry.. What I did do was drill drainage holes in the kennels to drain the water...


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 26, 2004)

I have had them in all of my crates since they first came out. Still use the first one I bought, and they are all still in good shape. They really help the dogs dry off when you put them in the crate wet. Nice when you come out of the marsh and have to drive 4 hours back to the house.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Had them for about a year in my dog box and they are great


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

You can get the same thing from Dri-Deck... http://www.dri-dek.com/

Eric


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

No, they are NOT the same thing.

I had dry dek and the material has hard nubs on them. The dogs chewed them up easily.

I have two Nats Mats which do much better and are a better product.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I was going by the appearance on the web-site. Since I need a crate mat or two, perhaps I'll give then a try.

Eric


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am not sure whether I prefer Nat's Mats or rubber mats. 

NM are lighter and so it is easier to pull them out and clean them. But, they tend to pull apart and need to be put back together. And I think they are slicker than the rubber when the dogs are wet.

I am not sure that they are worth the cost.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I tend to agree with Ted, they may be a nice product but at $35.00 bucks a pop, just a little hard for me to swallow.

Prefer the rubber mats and at around $7.00 each it's alot cheaper to fill a trailer full of dawg holes, especially if ya need to replace any...........


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I've turned most everyone in our club on to the commercial kitchen floor mat material. You can buy a 3' x 3' square at Lowe's for $20. I've had mine for 3+ years. Made of thick rubber, it doesn't rot, tear, or chew. Easy to cut with a utility knife. Has holes for drainage, and a little bit of give. Also put it on the 4-wheeler instead of the diamond wire so the dog's toenails don't get hung. Best dog bargain I've ever found, so don't tell Lowes that this stuff has other uses!!!!

Here's the Lowe's listing: William Goodacre & Sons 3' x 3' Anti-Fatigue Industrial Mat. 
www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=155419-20787-0516836&lpage=none


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

2-Dogs said:


> I've turned most everyone in our club on to the commercial kitchen floor mat material. You can buy a 3' x 3' square at Lowe's for $20. I've had mine for 3+ years. Made of thick rubber, it doesn't rot, tear, or chew. Easy to cut with a utility knife. Has holes for drainage, and a little bit of give. Also put it on the 4-wheeler instead of the diamond wire so the dog's toenails don't get hung. Best dog bargain I've ever found, so don't tell Lowes that this stuff has other uses!!!!
> 
> Here's the Lowe's listing: William Goodacre & Sons 3' x 3' Anti-Fatigue Industrial Mat.
> www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=155419-20787-0516836&lpage=none


I use one of those as a line mat. They're great. My dogs probably wouldn't chew it, but I can imagine some dogs would if it were used in a box or trailer.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> I use one of those as a line mat. They're great. My dogs probably wouldn't chew it, but I can imagine some dogs would if it were used in a box or trailer.


Same here - line mat....haven't had one chew one up yet  but then again if they did I'd have to reinforce sit-smack-sit with the heeling stick!

FOM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

The anti-fatigue mats from Lowes I use for line mats. For my dog boxes I use the harder Nat Mats. Cattle/horse stall mats I too tried. Again the dogs would chew them, plus when they were wet and the temp was hot some dogs would break out in a rash from them.

The best for me are the nat mats.

Angie


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I ordered some from www.duragrid.com . The look soft like rubber and cost a bit less.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Exact same mat I use as a line mat........perfect size.......perfect price... :wink:


----------

